# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El PSOE apoyará la concentración de los regantes del Condado para exigir el trasvase de los 15 hm3

## Mariano Soto

El secretario general del PSOE de Huelva, Ignacio Caraballo, ha mostrado su apoyo a la Plataforma en Defensa de los Regadíos del Condado para la acción que tiene prevista a mitad de septiembre en Sevilla con el objetivo de exigir al Gobierno central la transferencia de 15 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) de agua para los regadíos de la comarca.    Así lo ha puesto de manifiesto el máximo dirigente de los socialistas onubenses tras mantener un encuentro con representantes de la plataforma y agricultores que ven peligrar sus cultivos ante "la falta de agua superficial", según ha informado el PSOE en una nota de prensa.     En esta línea, Caraballo ha pedido al Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy que de manera "urgente" apruebe el proyecto de ley necesario para el trasvase de 15 hectómetros cúbicos desde la Cuenca Tinto-Odiel-Piedras hasta la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir.    Según ha remarcado el dirigente socialista, "el futuro de los regadíos está en manos del Gobierno central y para resolverlo solo es necesario voluntad y compromiso".    Asimismo, ha criticado "las continuas mentiras y engaños del Ejecutivo de Rajoy a estos agricultores". "Ya no valen las excusas, es el momento de actuar para que se pueda garantizar la actividad agrícola en esta zona, que es el principal motor económico y que genera miles de empleos al año", ha dicho.    En este sentido, Caraballo ha recordado que la Junta de Andalucía "desde un primer momento ha hecho todo lo que está en su mano para que el Condado tenga agua y puso a disposición del Gobierno central los 15 hectómetros cúbicos, además de dar seguridad jurídica al sector".    Por ello, en su opinión, "no se entiende que el Partido Popular permanezca de brazos cruzados mientras hay muchísimos agricultores que ven tambalear su futuro ante la escasez de agua superficial".    Hasta ahora, "el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente no ha hecho nada para agilizar al trasvase, a pesar de las continuas peticiones de los agricultores y, también, ha perdido la oportunidad de incluirlos en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado de 2016 para la provincia", ha agregado.    Ante esto, "los socialistas presentamos una enmienda a estas cuentas donde el PP tiene la posibilidad de rectificar e incluir esta reivindicación que no puede esperar más", ha zanjado Caraballo.
Fuente: Andalucia Información

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es obligatorio citar las fuentes de lo que se publica Mariano Soto. Normas del foro.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

En aquella zona hay un guirigai tremendo con el agua también. Hay un gran problema con pozos y regadíos ilegales Qué novedad...
http://www.ideal.es/sociedad/201501/...191502-rc.HTML
http://www.abc.es/20120307/natural-b...203071041.HTML
 Yo antes de hacer ningún trasvase, que no lo haría, iniciaría una investigación, pero en serio, y al que tuviera pozos y regadíos ilegales le crujiría. Y una vez limpio todo, entonces evaluaría las necesidades reales y lo que se puede dar o no. Aquí todo esto, tanto el hacerlo como el no hacerlo me huele a políticos de pelea, sin tener en cuenta aspectos ambientales ni económicos.

Se ve que robo de agua hay en muchos sitios. Sería bueno un debate sobre esto, Soto, tú que sabes de regadíos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Una cosa es exigir, otra imponer, bajo una ley indecente y poco democrática. Limitando las posibilidades de la cuenca cedente y en contra de su población. Buscando triquiñuelas para evitar esa misma ley cuando ni siquiera esta sirve, entregando agua a otra cuenca con mayor cantidad de agua que la cuenca que cede el trasvase. Subvencionando esta agua que vulnera la libre competencia con los agricultores de otras áreas o cuencas. Incumpliendo la directiva marco del agua obligatoria desde que España la suscribió. Eliminando cualquier posibilidad medioambiental para que los ríos no sufran las acciones que el ser humano le aplica e hipotecando la calidad natural de éste para las generaciones futuras.....Seguimos?

----------

NoRegistrado (29-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Lo que imaginaba, cualquier trasvase bajo cualquier circustancia lo censurais.

* Subvencionando esta agua que vulnera la libre competencia con los agricultores de otras áreas o cuencas.*

Cualquier subvención vulnera la libre competencia, está deacuerdo en quitarlas TODAS? o es que una subvención sólo es mala si es a la agricultura de levante? y las ayudas a los cultivos de otras zonas, qué?, porque en Andalucía y en Castilla la Mancha hay unas cuantas... Y que conste que me parece totalmente legítimo el apoyar una retirada total de cualquier subvención. Pero es eso lo que quieren?

*entregando agua a otra cuenca con mayor cantidad de agua que la cuenca que cede el trasvase.*

Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Tajo: 5425 hm3
Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Segura: 516 hm3
Seguro??

*Aquí todo esto, tanto el hacerlo como el no hacerlo me huele a políticos de pelea, sin tener en cuenta aspectos ambientales ni económicos.*

Anda a qué me suena eso? Qué creeis que García-Page es vuestro amigo?? Ese hombre es un político no un activista y le importa un huevo todo lo que no sea García-Page. Como casi todos el que se dedica a la política, parece que es inherente al político.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Lo que imaginaba, cualquier trasvase bajo cualquier circustancia lo censurais.


 Si los trasvasistas no arrasárais con todo, a lo mejor la concepción cambiaría. La mía no.




> * Subvencionando esta agua que vulnera la libre competencia con los agricultores de otras áreas o cuencas.*
> 
> Cualquier subvención vulnera la libre competencia, está deacuerdo en quitarlas TODAS? o es que una subvención sólo es mala si es a la agricultura de levante? y las ayudas a los cultivos de otras zonas, qué?, porque en Andalucía y en Castilla la Mancha hay unas cuantas... Y que conste que me parece totalmente legítimo el apoyar una retirada total de cualquier subvención. Pero es eso lo que quieren?


 No soy amigo de las subvenciones, creo que  están mal aplicadas en muchos casos y que pervierten la competencia. Pero en tu caso particular, gozas de las mimas que los demás agricultores y además TIENES LA SUBVENCIÓN DEL AGUA. Te parece poco?



> *entregando agua a otra cuenca con mayor cantidad de agua que la cuenca que cede el trasvase.*
> 
> Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Tajo: 5425 hm3
> Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Segura: 516 hm3
> Seguro??


 Siempre la demagogia y los datos manipulados:
 Embalses de cabecera 370 Hm3
 Cuenca del Segura 516 Hm3

Si quieres tener en cuenta el agua de TODA LA CUENCA DEL TAJO, entonces pide que el trasvase se haga desde Alcántara, y entonces paga el agua a 1,5 euros/m3 Quizás esa sería la solución y así el trasvase se extinguiría por sí solo.




> *Aquí todo esto, tanto el hacerlo como el no hacerlo me huele a políticos de pelea, sin tener en cuenta aspectos ambientales ni económicos.*
> 
> Anda a qué me suena eso? Qué creeis que García-Page es vuestro amigo?? Ese hombre es un político no un activista y le importa un huevo todo lo que no sea García-Page. Como casi todos el que se dedica a la política, parece que es inherente al político.


Y por qué metes a Page? de quien deberías preocuparte es de la ciudadanía que es la que te va a derogar el trasvase porque les tenéis HARTOS.

En fin, demagogias, manipulaciones,, etc... Y el que tiene que dar la cara permanece escondido, dejando que éstos pobres se lancen al ridículo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

> Lo que imaginaba, cualquier trasvase bajo cualquier circustancia lo censurais.
> 
> * Subvencionando esta agua que vulnera la libre competencia con los agricultores de otras áreas o cuencas.*
> 
> Cualquier subvención vulnera la libre competencia, está deacuerdo en quitarlas TODAS? o es que una subvención sólo es mala si es a la agricultura de levante? y las ayudas a los cultivos de otras zonas, qué?, porque en Andalucía y en Castilla la Mancha hay unas cuantas... Y que conste que me parece totalmente legítimo el apoyar una retirada total de cualquier subvención. Pero es eso lo que quieren?


Pues por una vez tiene toda la razón, o se subvencionan todas de manera equitativa o ninguna de ellas (a no ser que se esté  en situación desfavorecida, que sirva de impulso a la innovación por altos costes fijos,etc. véase todas las posibilidades en la CNMC), y en este caso, cuando se limita su uso en la cuenca original, estamos no solo siendo incoherentes con la libre competencia sino también limitando la posibilidad de crecimiento de una zona del tajo. 



> *Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Tajo: 5425 hm3
> Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Segura: 516 hm3
> Seguro??*


Por qué coge toda la cuenca del Tajo? Ustedes cogen agua en Lisboa? en Extremadura? NO, ustedes cogen el agua del alto tajo, y es éste el que es destrozado. Ustedes tienen mar, no? Por qué no añaden a la cuenca toda la del mar Mediterráneo, o acaso no pueden desalarla toda para regar su cuenca? Ya que exageramos, lo hacemos bien, vale?

----------


## pablovelasco

*entregando agua a otra cuenca con mayor cantidad de agua que la cuenca que cede el trasvase.*

He incluido toda la cuenca, porque así lo ha escrito ud.

*Pero en tu caso particular, gozas de las mimas que los demás agricultores y además TIENES LA SUBVENCIÓN DEL AGUA. Te parece poco?*

Ya le he explicado muchas veces, que no tengo la suficiente cantidad de tierra para que me den una subvención para nada. Tengo unas 2 ha de plantación, y para que te den algo sustancioso tienes que tener muchísima más.
Deje de empeñarse en que me dan subvención, porque no me dan nada.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Con la del agua ya es suficiente.

Tendrás 2 Has, pero te empeñas en defender lo indefendible como si fueras el dueño de la finca El Chopillo, o un representante del scrats.

Con 2 Has no entiendo que te obceques tanto en falsedades manipuladas, la verdad.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Orwell murió hace muchos años, hay gente que opina distinto y tiene el mismo derecho que la que opina lo contrario.
Aunque cada vez hay más Goebels, o como se escriba.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No creo que haya más Goebbels. En realidad siempre ha habido muchos. Los hemos sufrido y los sufrimos bastante.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

> *entregando agua a otra cuenca con mayor cantidad de agua que la cuenca que cede el trasvase.*
> 
> He incluido toda la cuenca, porque así lo ha escrito ud.


Que la cuenca que cede el trasvase, exacto, que la cuenca que "CEDE EL TRASVASE". No dije la cuenca del Tajo, verdad? Cada uno lee lo que quiere leer. Para más información dirigirse a la RAE: "Cuenca: Territorio cuyas aguas afluyen todas a un mismo río, lago o mar." No solo tiene que ser de un río que vierte al mar, puede referirse a una área determinada de un río, afluente, sin que sea el río completo.

Por otro lado, se habla de que cada vez hay mas Goebbels, a quién se refieren exactamente?

----------


## pablovelasco

*Con 2 Has no entiendo que te obceques tanto en falsedades manipuladas, la verdad.*

Es que para defender el trasvase se ha de ser un gran terrateniente?? Parece que piensan que los regantes del trasvase son gente con miles de hectáreas de riegos, insensibles al sufrimiento ajeno, y explotadores de inmigrantes y débiles, que se saltan la ley... Será cosa de la ideología antitrasvasista supongo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Con 2 Has no entiendo que te obceques tanto en falsedades manipuladas, la verdad.*
> 
> Es que para defender el trasvase se ha de ser un gran terrateniente?? Parece que piensan que los regantes del trasvase son gente con miles de hectáreas de riegos, insensibles al sufrimiento ajeno, y explotadores de inmigrantes y débiles, que se saltan la ley... Será cosa de la ideología antitrasvasista supongo.


No, si además es que yo estoy con la gente con pequeñas explotaciones. Lo que te recalco es que no entiendo tu obcecación con el trasvase cuando hay otras fuentes que ya podríais estar utilizando.
A mí me parece muy bien que te ganes la vida como puedas, faltaría más. Solo te digo que la cabecera del Tajo no te puede dar más agua.
Por eso tendrás que buscar otras soluciones o si no reconvertirte como se reconvierten los miles de autónomos cada mes en España que les falla su negocio.

Mira éstos dos videos, va uno detrás de otro y están hechos en Murcia:



Saludos. Miguel

PD, se refiere a mí Termopar, no hagas caso

----------

termopar (29-ago-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero no daba asco? Paja y viga. Siempre.
Algunos viven de la ilusión de que son imprescindibles. Pobres de espíritu

----------


## NoRegistrado

A veces no se qué es peor en el ojo. Una paja como ésta.



O una viga como ésta de madera:


Tengo dudas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

